# The Best Kept Secret in New England!!!



## 25PondRoad (Dec 24, 2012)

Several years ago, my wife, young children and I made our last stop of the season at this quiet gem - and we fell in love with it.  Before leaving, we placed a deposit on a seasonal site, and have continued as seasonal campers since.  What impressed us was the impressively large sites, quiet country setting, cleanliness, and friendliness of the owners and other seasonal campers.

With 113 sites, there is plenty of room for the camper with a tent trailer to the one who drives a big diesel pusher.  Yes, Class A's and traveling groups are welcome!  There is a fishing pond, separate swimming pond with man-made beach, a basketball court, playground, plenty of hiking/bicycling access, laundry facilities, WIFI that has been updated to reach throughout the grounds, a gathering room, and easy access to highways, shopping centers and movie theaters.  It is also in reasonable distance to area attractions.

If you are looking for a place that is quiet and relaxing, this is the place to be.  The owners and their family are super friendly.  Yes, they are strict too, but having camped here for several years, I know that this is appreciated by all who stay, whether it be for an overnight or for the entire season.  Their adherence to rules an equal treatment for all has made this a safe and wonderful place to bring our children.  And for the older crowd, it is a place of comfort and relaxation too.  (Many of the seasonals are retired.)  No need to worry about loud noise and screeching motors, etc!

So, if this sounds appealing to you, visit *Countryside Campground in Griswold, CT.*  You will not be disappointed!


----------



## William David (Jul 26, 2017)

Great information about a relaxing and peaceful Campground, I appreciate your effort . I will visit this place in my next trip. Thanks for shairng


----------

